# Unrooting Before The Thunderbolt Nexus Switcharooo!?



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wondering If we will be required to unroot our thunderbolts before they are willing to "buy-back" our phones. (Using the money to go towards galaxy nexus)


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

I would assume yes, and how do you plan on doing this?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh they have a new program where you can sell your device back to them for a credit or money i suppose. Anyways I went into the store and I believe you get 160 dollars for a used thunderbolt. I forgot about an extra line on our fam. account that we weren't using so i'm gonna steal that upgrade to get the nexus. Essentially i'll pay 140 for the nexus! I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You can sell a thunderbolt for 200 easy on ebay/craigslist.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> You can sell a thunderbolt for 200 easy on ebay/craigslist.


Mine has a few dings though...minor but it is still noticeable. Also I scratched off the shiny kickstand material and I just know if I were someone buying a used phone I would be iffy about that


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

The buy back program doesn't ask if your phone is rooted. All it wants to know is what model it is, if the screen works, if the screen is cracked, and if it can make a call (I believe). I'll be selling mine on Craigslist/Facebook/eBay.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

So if you buy he phone with a 2 year contract on a different line, do you switch the number over or what?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

No you can use another lines upgrade and the two year contract will be put on your line. The only thing I am not sure about is what happens to your lines upgrade when that comes up.


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just downloaded the .5 ruu and flashed from bootloader and now unrooted and s-on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this buy back program you are talking about at Verizon or are you talking about the one at Best Buy?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

verizon


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> Mine has a few dings though...minor but it is still noticeable. Also I scratched off the shiny kickstand material and I just know if I were someone buying a used phone I would be iffy about that


Most likely $160 for a TB in perfect condition. You say that yours has dings and all the covering on the kickstand scratched off. You may not get that full $160 for it.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

ewhitak said:


> No you can use another lines upgrade and the two year contract will be put on your line. The only thing I am not sure about is what happens to your lines upgrade when that comes up.


So...does that mean that the line that had the Thunderbolt would have like 3 years (or so) of contracts? haha

The contract for the Thunderbolt is most likely still in its first year of contracts. Then you take the upgrade for the other line and upgrade your primary line to the Nexus and trade in your Tbolt...

I guess I am confused. I also had no idea you could do this...but I like the sound of it lol


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

KevinL said:


> So...does that mean that the line that had the Thunderbolt would have like 3 years (or so) of contracts? haha
> 
> The contract for the Thunderbolt is most likely still in its first year of contracts. Then you take the upgrade for the other line and upgrade your primary line to the Nexus and trade in your Tbolt...
> 
> I guess I am confused. I also had no idea you could do this...but I like the sound of it lol


no, the contract with the tbolt retains the same upgrade date. the line with the upgrade gets renewed to a 2-year contract.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> no, the contract with the tbolt retains the same upgrade date. the line with the upgrade gets renewed to a 2-year contract.


ahhh OK! So you turn in the tbolt. Upgrade the other line change the numbers. Then put the old phone back on that line? Sweet! My other line is about 6 years out of contract hahah


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

KevinL said:


> ahhh OK! So you turn in the tbolt. Upgrade the other line change the numbers. Then put the old phone back on that line? Sweet! My other line is about 6 years out of contract hahah


Well you don't have to change numbers...they simply pull the upgrade from the other line and apply it to my line.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

OK cool! I have just never thought of doing this before.

Maybe I can trade in my tbolt and my D1 and they will owe me money lol


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

KevinL said:


> OK cool! I have just never thought of doing this before.
> 
> Maybe I can trade in my tbolt and my D1 and they will owe me money lol


lmao Verizon will never owe anyone money! Not while they can help it anyways, they will always find ways to make you bill higher lol


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

KevinL said:


> OK cool! I have just never thought of doing this before.
> 
> Maybe I can trade in my tbolt and my D1 and they will owe me money lol


i'd keep the tbolt and sell the droid3 for 100 or so on CL/ebay/swappa.

i'm keeping my tbolt and selling a dinc to offset the cost of the nexus with upgrade. or sell both and pay next to nothing for the nexus.


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> You can sell a thunderbolt for 200 easy on ebay/craigslist.


Yeah I don't think so...


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

ziggy484 said:


> Yeah I don't think so...


Oh definitely you can get 200 on ebay. Tbs are going for 225-300 on swappa.


----------

